# Bolero 630 Towbar.



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bolero Towbar.

Assuming I can get the rest of the issues solved with the vehicle which will hopefully restore some faith in it (see Bolero Camera topic for a potted history!) I would like to tow a trailer/car.
The first issue is what is permissible in terms of max weight? One of the manuals refers to 1300KG braked, another 1500KG - Has anybody got a definitive answer?
The second is towbars. I understand there is a specific towbar for the chassis/vehicle which I have requested details of from Swift but no info yet. Has anybody any experience of the this towbar? Does it bolt directly to the chassis rail extensions/cost etc.

Many thanks

Marco


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Marco,

I read your earlier thread concerning the reversing camera problem. Did you get it resolved? You seemed to be having a lot of trouble even though both Swift and John Cross were giving a good deal of help.

The thread ceased around 28th October and althogh Swift asked you to send a PM, I can't see what happened after that.

I really hope you got it sorted.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

stonkn said:


> Bolero Towbar.
> 
> Assuming I can get the rest of the issues solved with the vehicle which will hopefully restore some faith in it (see Bolero Camera topic for a potted history!) I would like to tow a trailer/car.
> The first issue is what is permissible in terms of max weight? One of the manuals refers to 1300KG braked, another 1500KG - Has anybody got a definitive answer?
> ...


Hi Marco,

If you phone Glenn Harris our Service Manager or Ian, I am sure they will be able to give you the info you are seeking

Regards

Peter


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Colonel,

Thanks for your interest. If I'm honest, I'm fed up with it. I have had a couple of discussions with Swift as a result of the thread & they spoke to the dealer. I don’t want it back in the dealer as they failed to solve most of the issues. The items that are outstanding, I will do although the factory have offered to send an assessor to look at the issues I have had. At the end of the day, its been a disaster with cancelled holidays etc. If I don’t make a concerted effort to use it, I should sell it but the market place would prevent me from getting a sensible price.
Swift suggested an alternative dealer but I guess my confidence is somewhat dented. I think of the 40+ items on the broken or 'did not work' list I have fixed 30. In the end, despite taking lots of trim out I never found the control box for the camera & ran new wires in which work fine. Swift then sent me a mail with the wiring diagram & blow me down, mine does not have a separate box according to it!!
I think its very sad that my opinion of the product is as it is. I was/is still involved in the automotive development world & was staunchly patriotic - I had 5 TVR's & ran part of the club. I accept that like the TVR's, motorhomes & caravans (which I have had a couple) are built in low volumes & thus the way of building them is not like a volume production vehicle. As such, I also accept that I'm going to see lots of thermoformings rather than injection mouldings for example as the tooling is so much less. What I cant accept is that one by one they fall off because the Velcro strip they stick on does not adhere to the moulding surface.
I don’t know if the European products are different in this respect? I think my thoughts about this vehicle will always be tainted by the nightmare I have gone through with it but I guess the only thing to do is chin up & get some use out of - hence yet more investment & a towbar !!

Marco


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Marco,

Although very disappointed to hear this sorry tale, I do understand the way you feel. Sometimes things don't go right it seems no matter what we do.

Having said that I have been to many dealers over the last two months and although I am not very experienced having only just purchased a new Swift Voyager, I have been very impressed with the support provided to other members on this site by Swift and also Johns Cross a Swift dealer in East Sussex.

Some people will say it doesn't matter where the dealer is, find a good un and stay with them. This has to be tempered with practicality and nobody want's to travel hundreds of miles to have a problem sorted out. You haven't named the dealer who you have lost confidence in, but maybe it's one of the large chains? I don't know. Why not ask on here about the alternative dealer that has been suggested by Swift. Please give them a try, don't give up yet.  Each day is a new day and it would be a shame to feel the way you do every time you get into your super motorhome. I really like the Bolero, it's a beautiful design and I think if it can be sorted out, you will love it.

Take a deep breath and give it one more try. I sincerely wish you the best of luck. I do understand you as I owned a BMW with a problem automatic gearbox many years ago, that neither BMW nor the dealer could or would sort out and I never ever bought another one. I wish I could have had a company like Swift looking after me rather than BMW UK who were so high handed and aloof.

Good luck


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Marco,

I've got a 2008 630EW and the figures quoted in the "Towing Capabilities" section of the manual are as follow

MTPLM - 3500kg
Permissible Front Axle Load - 1850kg
Permissible Rear Axle Load - 2000kg
Recommended Maximum Trailer Weight - 1600kg
Gross Train Weight - 6000kg

As far as braked/unbraked is concerned then I'm fairly sure that the maximum weight that you are allowed to tow unbraked is 750kg.

We had a towbar fitted on ours as I tow a motorcycle. I ended up with a towbar/protection bar combined. The cost was virtually the same as the Swift one but it does give an element of protection to the fibreglass on the backend. I'm not sure who made this one but PWS in Poole make a quality product and were very good to deal with. A fair proportion of the cost is down to the electrics. Because of the Can-Bus system used on modern vehicles it not just a matter of Scotchlocking the wires in anymore.

I had mega problems with my last van when I bought it and it took about 6 months wrangling to get everything resolved. It does make you wonder why you bothered but once it was sorted we loved the van and couldn't wait to get away on a Friday night!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Phil,

Thanks but that Max towing weight at 1600KG is different again from my handbook !!

Marco


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

philoaks said:


> I'm not sure who made this one but PWS in Poole make a quality product and were very good to deal with.
> Phil


Will seconded that,,

Took the Frankia down to see them, took 20mins to measure up, and received the towbar/bumper bar back within 4 working days,, 
As we tow a fair weight, built us a extra heavy duty one !! well pleased 

Tim


----------

